# 1x4 over scraped ceiling?



## jesse1216 (Apr 20, 2015)

My next customer says she has seen were people has put up the 1x4's up on the ceiling instead of toung and groove. Now my question is has anyone done this? She said that she wanted to put caulking in the seams. I think after paint you will not be able to see the seams very well with caulking.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Painted 1x4's on a ceiling with caulked joints is going to look like dog chit...

Maybe a good job to walk away from....:thumbsup:


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

It Would look flatter and stand to the test of time better than drywall!


:whistling


----------



## jesse1216 (Apr 20, 2015)

Ya that's what I thought myself.


----------



## jesse1216 (Apr 20, 2015)

blacktop said:


> It Would look flatter and stand to the test of time better than drywall!
> 
> 
> :whistling


True but she was wanting it not to country look but modern lol. I'm going to try to talk her into tounge and groove.


----------



## Walraven (Jan 24, 2014)

You really want your name on that sort of work?


----------



## jesse1216 (Apr 20, 2015)

Walraven said:


> You really want your name on that sort of work?


Here is the thing this lady were doing the work for pays like the bank. We started off doing some painting replacing doors we even built on to her swing set haha. Now she lives in a town that is in the middle of nowhere so she calls us because were about the only ones that will travel that far. After this little job she wants us to do some work on her parents house it's going to pay close to six thousand. So you see were I'm at here opportunity there. Just saying. There whole community in this town is all in the oil business.


----------



## jesse1216 (Apr 20, 2015)

Walraven said:


> You really want your name on that sort of work?


But I also know where you're coming from


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Let me guess.... She saw it on Pinterest 

Maybe you could do it out of pallets too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jesse1216 (Apr 20, 2015)

TimelessQuality said:


> Let me guess.... She saw it on Pinterest
> 
> Maybe you could do it out of pallets too.
> 
> ...


Your exactly right.


----------



## JAH (Jul 27, 2014)

Give her 2 prices, her way and your way. Ship lap will be more cost effective for both time and material. Sample boards may help get your point across.
If you do install SE 1x4 be prepared to go back annually, for free and repair the failed caulk joints.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Maybe she's seen a flush (non-beveled edge) T&G, and just thinks it's plain 1x4. Forget the caulk.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

griz said:


> Painted 1x4's on a ceiling with caulked joints is going to look like dog chit...
> 
> Maybe a good job to walk away from....:thumbsup:


Some people like the look of dog poop. Just give the client what they want, done right and take the money.

I've learned that if the client likes it after it's finished not to give my honest opinion if it's a negative one.:thumbup:


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

jesse1216 said:


> My next customer says she has seen were people has put up the 1x4's up on the ceiling instead of toung and groove. Now my question is has anyone done this? She said that she wanted to put caulking in the seams. I think after paint you will not be able to see the seams very well with caulking.


By the time all the caulking is done, she could have just bought T&G.

If you have to caulk, leave a big gap and use big stretch, or maybe 3M5200.:thumbsup:


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

CarpenterSFO said:


> Maybe she's seen a flush (non-beveled edge) T&G, and just thinks it's plain 1x4. Forget the caulk.


I've also seen this done splined. If you wanted to use old barn boards or pallet wood, or whatever, it's a decent way to go, and you don't lose board width.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

avenge said:


> Some people like the look of dog poop. Just give the client what they want, done right and take the money.
> 
> I've learned that if the client likes it after it's finished not to give my honest opinion if it's a negative one.:thumbup:


One can do this caliber of work if they choose....

It's YOUR reputation....

Why some guys are never out of work and some sit at home wondering what went wrong....


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

No matter what, this job will go horribly wrong for one reason or another. Come up with a better solution. If you want respect and trust, that's the route you'll take
If you have qualifications to come up with a solution that is


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

This is one of those things that takes a lot of aesthetic skill to make it look like something....


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I think it could be done nicely. However it would take VG or TK fir or pine and you might need to run it through a joiner. After all that you might as well go for T&G. I get the look they want, but that look is usually a lapped board of some kind. You could mill it with a lap so it looks like it is a butt joint. Still a lot of work.

People see the stuff in Pinterest and think since it looks like or is recycled wood, it is cheap. It takes a lot of work to make cheap materials look good.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

VinylHanger said:


> It takes a lot of work to make cheap materials look good.


That's it:thumbsup:


----------

